# SPS Lebensdauer



## SPS Rudi (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo
  Habe mir eine SPS S7 CPU 212 für Lernzwecke  besorgt.
  Habe auch ein wenig mit der Micro/Win Software herum experimentiert.
  Hat Anfangs alles wunderbar funktioniert leider bekomme Ich jetzt aber keine Verbindung mehr zur SPS :-?
  Ich hatte bisher noch nichts an der SPS angeschlossen. Also keine Überlastung Kurzschlüsse etc. Die Run Stop LEDs funktionieren und die zuletzt aufgespielte Software läuft! Es lässt sich aber keine neue Software Programmieren und die SPS lässt sich auch nicht auslesen. Habe das ganze mit verschiedenen PCs ausprobiert leider immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis !
  Das PC PPI Kabel funktioniert einwandfrei habe das Signal vom PC mit einem Oszi bis zur SPS verfolgt die SPS Antwortet aber nicht.
  Kann es sein das nur eine gewisse Anzahl von Programmiervorgängen zulässig ist, ist die SPS jetzt kaputt oder gibt es eine Reset Möglichkeit?

  LG Rudi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Mai 2010)

Suche mal nach wipeout.exe bzw. verwende dies einfach. Sollte bei Microwin dabei sein.


----------



## SPS Rudi (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo 
  Und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
  Ich habe mal ein wenig nach wipeout.exe gegoogelt. Bin wohl nicht der erste mit diesem  Problem! Leider kann Ich dieses Programm nicht auf meinem Rechner finden benutze aber auch noch die 60 Tage Version!
  Auch auf Siemens.de kann Ich es nicht finden.
  Ist es zufiel verlangt.... ob mir vielleicht jemand dieses Programm per Mail zukommen lassen könnte?

  LG Rudi


----------



## Andy79 (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hier kann man es runterladen.

http://www.siemens.at/ad/s7-200/de/s551.htm

Gruß Andy


----------



## SPS Rudi (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo
  Und vielen Dank für die Schnelle Hilfe und dem Link.
  Es hat funktioniert und die SPS redet wieder mit mir!
  Jetzt würde mich aber noch interessieren wie es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte?
  Also Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst Ich habe nur einige einfache Logik Programme hineingeschrieben ohne die Schnittstelle zu verändern und dann ging nix mehr!
  Kann Ich versehentlich was falsch gemacht haben und wenn ja, was? oder passiert so was immer mal wieder und hat das Ding noch mehr solcher Überraschungen auf Lager?

  LG Rudi


----------

